
Automakers Knew of Takata Airbag Hazard for Years, Suit Says - davidf18
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/27/business/takata-airbags-automakers-class-action.html
======
davidf18
I work in healthcare patient safety and study safety in industries such as
aviation, nuclear power, oil & gas, and auto and airplane design among others.

Even luxury brands such as BMW (in the article) and Lexus, Mercedes, and Audi
were affected.

Not affected: Volvo and Subaru

Additional background information of how other airbag vendors refused to use
the cheaper, unsafe and unstable propellant:

[https://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/27/business/takata-airbag-
re...](https://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/27/business/takata-airbag-recall-
crisis.html)

